# Problema server raid software [RISOLTO]

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti,

ho installato su un server gentoo utilizzando il raid software (1)...

Al boot, il sistema riconosce la partizione di boot (anch'essa in raid) e si avvia

il riconoscimento dell'hardware finchè non sta per caricare il kernel e qui va in

panic dicendo che in (hd0,0) non è stata trovata /dev/md3 (root del sistema).

Ho utilizzato la guida ufficiale di gentoo, ignorando l'uso di LVM e servendomi, come nell'esempio,

di /dev/md3 come root del sistema.

Link:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Qualcuno ha idea di cosa può essere?

Grazie in anticipo

 :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Il supporto al RAID software Linux l'hai compilato "built-in" ([*]) o come modulo ([M], nel kernel?

Se come modulo, allora o ti avvali di un initrd apposito, oppure compili "built-in" ([*]).

----------

## DevOne

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Il supporto al RAID software Linux l'hai compilato "built-in" ([*]) o come modulo ([M], nel kernel?
> 
> 

 

Siccome ho seguito la guida è compilato nel kernel

----------

## DevOne

Questo è uno screenshot della schermata di avvio:

http://digilander.libero.it/Gyanni76/Raid.jpg

----------

## k01

non ho mai usato il raid software, quindi non so di preciso, ma un errore simile normalmente accade perchè non è incluso il supporto al proprio controller PATA/SATA

----------

## DevOne

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> non ho mai usato il raid software, quindi non so di preciso, ma un errore simile normalmente accade perchè non è incluso il supporto al proprio controller PATA/SATA

 

Neanche io l'ho mai utilizzato....   :Embarassed: 

In effetti nel kernel ho disabilitato il PATA/SATA, perchè ho pensato che essendo i miei dischi scsi,

non avevo bisogno di questo supporto...ma può darsi che mi sbagli!

Sono necessari?!

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me succedeva perchè non avevo taggato le partizioni come autodiscovery, in effetti non vengono rilevate le due partizioni (stando ad md). per vedere se è solo un problema di raid prova a fare il boot utilizzando come root una delle due partizioni, tanto sono in raid1, puoi utilizzarli direttamente se non ci scrivi sopra.

----------

## IlGab

Driver per controller scsi integrato nel kernel ?

----------

## DevOne

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Driver per controller scsi integrato nel kernel ?

 

Si ho integrato: scsi generic, scsi disk support

----------

## DevOne

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> a me succedeva perchè non avevo taggato le partizioni come autodiscovery, in effetti non vengono rilevate le due partizioni (stando ad md). per vedere se è solo un problema di raid prova a fare il boot utilizzando come root una delle due partizioni, tanto sono in raid1, puoi utilizzarli direttamente se non ci scrivi sopra.

 

Le partizioni sono taggate, come da guida, a raid autodetect.

La cosa strana è che il boot è anch esso in raid e viene trovato correttamente.

Cmq, proverò ad utilizzare la partizione reale.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma quando fai il boot non utilizzi la partizione di boot /boot in raid, tu specifichi una delle due partizioni fisiche dalla quale avviare. una volta effettuato il boot il sistema te le fa vedere come unite, ma grub non sa cosa sia il raid, quindi non lo usi in quella fase. Poi il raid1 come dicevo ti permette di accedere al contenuto della partizione fisica, creandoti il raid una copia 1 a 1 delle due partizioni. Esempio: non puoi mettere /boot in raid0, 5 o quello che vuoi, il kernel e le impostazioni del bootloader devono essere visibili a grub. Inoltre se guardi l'output della procedura di boot:

```

md: Autodetecting raid arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

```

non mi sembra corretta. Adesso non posso fare il reboot per vedere cosa sputa fuori un boot sul mio server. Puoi postare l'fstab e l'elenco delle partizioni?

Se entri con il livecd riesci a far ripartire il raid al volo o da qualche errore?

----------

## IlGab

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Driver per controller scsi integrato nel kernel ? 
> 
> Si ho integrato: scsi generic, scsi disk support

 

Si ma il driver specifico per la tua controller ?

Sotto scsi low level driver

----------

## DevOne

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ma il driver specifico per la tua controller ?
> 
> Sotto scsi low level driver

 

Ho provato, come da consiglio, il riavvio diretto da uno dei due dischi e l'errore è sempre lo stesso, ovviamente indica il nome della partizione.

A questo punto sembra che ci manchi il controller o qualcosa simile che riconosca i dischi...

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora controlla di aver inclusi buildin i driver per l'hardware che utilizzi.

O sei sicuro che siano corretti?

----------

## DevOne

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> allora controlla di aver inclusi buildin i driver per l'hardware che utilizzi.
> 
> O sei sicuro che siano corretti?

 

La macchina ha una scheda madre Asus p2b-ds che sembra usare

Adaptec 2940UW SCSI Controller

Ma non ne sono sicuro....nella sezione scsi low, non ho selezionato nulla

ADD:

Dal manuale il chip è indicato come Adaptec AIC-7890 SCSI chipset

----------

## djinnZ

Il 2940 (ne ho 2, li uso per lo scanner fondamentalmente) non ha alcuna capacità raid hw, usa il driver 7xxx mentre il driver 79xx ha capacità raid hw. Bada bene che sia il nuovo (7xxx fast) che il vecchio driver mi hanno creato sempre problemi con la funzione di autoterminazione (da bios impostata su AUTO).

A naso devi mettere il 7xxx fast builtin e disabilitare il vecchio o viceversa. Compilati insieme creano problemi.

----------

## IlGab

Io mi butterei su questo

```
Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support
```

----------

## DevOne

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Io mi butterei su questo
> 
> ```
> Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support
> ```
> ...

 

Ieri sono riuscito a farlo partire...è stata dura!

Ho incluso il driver quotato, ma in aggiunta, perchè non partiva, ho dovuto attivare

anche I2O RAID controller (infatti il boot ha visualizzato questo controller) e per sicurezza ho incluso 

il megaraid (non so cosa sia, ne l'ho trovato nel kernel, ma l'ho attivato dal .config)....

tutte informazioni che ho cercato di estrapolare dal sistema caricato con il liveCD.

In conclusione non so bene quali siano i driver necessari, ma poco ha importanza perchè

tranne quello quotato, che è buit-in, i restanti sono stati creati come moduli.

Cmq...grazie a tutti per l'aiuto prezioso che mi ha permerso di trovare la soluzione.

----------

## Scen

Se postavi fin dall'inizio l'output di

```

lspci

```

fatto da LiveCD, sarebbe stato sicuramente molto utile  :Wink: 

----------

## DevOne

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se postavi fin dall'inizio l'output di
> 
> ```
> 
> lspci
> ...

 

In realtà l'ho eseguito più volte, ma non c'era un riferimento al controller...

almeno così mi pare di ricordare.

----------

